# Where to go for October & November



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi All,

Planning to cross the channel in the first week of October for about a 6 week trip.

But where to go at this time of year?

We were thinking of wandering down through France and onto the Spanish Med coastline and along to southern Portugal, but having spent a bit of time on Google Earth we are not exactly overwhelmed with the rocky and arid nature of the Spanish landscape. 

The north coast of Spanish and on toward Portugal looks much better but I guess the weather is not going to be so good.

Is there anywhere else we should consider at this time of year?

Richard


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Vista blanca is in e and green. The more mountainous area gets a deluge of rain in October .

Trev


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

It really depends on what you want from your trip. We have spent time in Galicia and Asturias in May and June when it was also very wet.

The south of Spain is probably your best bet for weather although nothing is guaranteed. We have had fantastic weather for the last 3 years, although we have spent lots of money on diesel when following the sun at times.

Is the landscape your only consideration or are you looking for culture, fiestas and good food?
There's much more to Spain (and Portugal too) than the coastline. Places like Seville and Cordoba have a lot to offer and are probably best visited outside of summer


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Yes, McGeemobile, we are looking for a mix of scenery (but not dry desert like), culture, peace and quiet and good food, but within easy reach of the sea.

We have only been to Spain once in the near past and that was 5 days in a villa in land from La Manga and we were not impressed. The rows of high rise empty holiday apartments were really depressing!

Richard


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

If you go through France to Spanish Med coast and then to Portugal, you will do a lot of driving.

We had autumn in France a couple of years and until end of Oct found weather warm enough and did not enter Spain on Med side.

Regards.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Alentejo in Portugal, Extremadura in Spain. Maybe some inland Andalucia. Spanish pyrenees also worth a shot (not the French side, too cold and wet, especially this year.)

None near the sea. Why bother? Too cold for swimming in the sea that time of year. Lots of lovely rivers and lakes about, green but clement climate. lots to see.

If you have to have the sea, eastern Algarve or Costa de la Luz.

France is the problem - very few camp sites open.


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

I would definitely agree with your opinion of La Manga. However there are some nice places within an hour's drve or less. Do you wamt campsites or are you prepared to wild camp?


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

This will be only are 3rd trip since becoming MHers so not sure about wild camping. We like the Aire experience in France but I'm lead to believe that these are not so abundant in Spain.

I would think a mix of Aires and Campsites to keep the costs down.

Richard


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Our idea is southern France then down the Costas,going to round 14 of the motogp then potter down to Calp for 5 weeks before going to the final round at Valencia.Not made up my mind what route to come home mid November.


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

What about southern Italy


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Last year was hot enough to eat lunkh in the garden until early Dekenber (sorry, 'puter dying!). Try southern France.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

MeFeinMcCabe said:


> What about southern Italy


  Not quite as warm as Southern Spain in October/November; but very acceptable if you are prepared to drive as far as Sicily; or take a ferry from Northern Italy. Real risk of wet weather in November. Having said that my record for sunbathing and a swim was December 12th. (many years ago!)
saluti,
eddied


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

We are off to Italy 10th October, will probably be mostly in the north but if weather is poor will head south. Like us you have plenty of time to keep your plans flexible and see what happens.

We went to NW Spain and Portugal 2 years ago at the same time of year and had a pretty good trip weatherwise.

Ireland last year in October and got exactly what we expected!

Kev


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

For our first autumn/winter trip we meandered through france, along the costas and on to the Algarve. Had a great time, used a mixture of aires, municipals, ACSI, didn't wild camp.
May be doing a similar trip this year but a bit earlier than you go.
Tend to book ferry and then head wherever the notion takes us.

Sue n John


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

We are on the ferry to Calais mid October for 3 weeks so following this thread with interest. Will probably head to south of France but a bit concerned about finding campsites open. We will need a hookup for the powerchair.

5 years ago we went to Sorrento for last week in October and it *SNOWED   * much to everyone's surprise including the locals. The Vesuvius trip was off as roads closed due to snow. 8O

So if anyone has any suggestions about sites within walking distance of something to do, eat, look at I would be very grateful.
Blondel


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Check out the aires in Spain, most of the ones we stayed on this year on the East coast were of a very high standard and ranged from 10 euros to 12 euros per night and included EHU and shower/toilet/washing machines they even had free or 1 euro a day wifi. They are 'managed' and had very large pitches that permitted awnings and space to expand into. They were on hard level standings so not quite campsite standard. 
We also found that wild camping was abundant just south of the Benidorm area. there is a good coast road that gives you great access to the beaches. Some even provide portaloos and virtually all of them have beach showers (not advised to drink the water but ideal or shower/washing etc). 
We travelled south along the coastline down to Malaga where we brancheded off and went inland. 
The inland aires were few and far between but on a par with the French ones, free with water and dump off facilities. 
Can't vouch for the weather at the time of year you are going though


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

How far south would you have to go to get reasonable weather?

Naples? Down the Adriatic side?

Richard


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

RichardD said:


> How far south would you have to go to get reasonable weather?
> 
> Naples? Down the Adriatic side?
> 
> Richard


Down the Adriatic side you are a long way east, and exposed to cold auumn/winter winds off the Balkans and Russia. You can get some mild sunny days too; but when the 'Bora' strikes you better watch out.
Coming down the western Tirreno coast down to Naples likely to be milder but more risk of showers/wet spells. The wettest month is November. You need to get south of Naples to Calabria/Sicily.
You can find climate averages for everywhere at

http://www.eurometeo.com/english/chart
saluti,
eddied


----------

